

Firefox bitwise operation speed? - ya
http://jsperf.com/to-int

======
kevingadd
It's called Loop Invariant Code Motion, and it's why jsperf benchmarks are
mostly inaccurate. A smart JIT can hoist all the 'work' in a benchmark out of
the benchmark loop and only run it once.

~~~
ya
thanks!

